# Animal Crossing x build a bear!



## JellyBeans (Apr 5, 2021)

don't think I've seen a thread 'officially' discussing this (forgive me if there is/this is in the wrong place) but apparently the animal crossing x build a bear collection is dropping tomorrow? thoughts? expectations?

*updates*
nook and isabelle images released, the only two plushes available for now (a third, undisclosed one to come this summer I believe)


Spoiler











9/6 update to add KK Slider to the collection!
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402722500254093315
*will be available in store this summer! this is not your only chance to buy them**


----------



## Licorice (Apr 5, 2021)

Great. When most people are at work.


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 5, 2021)

I cant wait to see what they come up with! When i first saw it i thought it was some kind of prank lol


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 5, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Great. When most people are at work.



If it is anything like the Harry Potter bears, they will be in stock at a later date too. So people won't miss out getting them. It'll just be a bit later.

Hopefully.


----------



## amylase (Apr 5, 2021)

Do we know which characters will be available?


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 5, 2021)

amylase said:


> Do we know which characters will be available?


i don't think so? they haven't posted anything on the website which seems like an odd way to go about it but i guess it builds hype


----------



## amylase (Apr 5, 2021)

JellyBeans said:


> i don't think so? they haven't posted anything on the website which seems like an odd way to go about it but i guess it builds hype


I was afraid the answer was going to be no.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Apr 5, 2021)

I hope it's worth to look forward for it, like them announcing actual villager plushies and not just yet again Isabelle and/or Tom Nook.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 5, 2021)

Wish they would just announce how the designs will look like. Would hate if they go out of stock that same day before I come to a decision whether or not I want them.


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 5, 2021)

Hopefully they will be a regular stock item for a while? Bit random but I want Kody which is never going to happen as he was always my son’s favourite and it’s his birthday soon


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 5, 2021)

I don't understand why people who join the pre-waiting room, or whatever they call it, are going to be assigned their place random and anyone joining after gets in line. If you join the line first, then you should be first.  Also, I wish they would show us what was going to be available, I may not even end up wanting anything and it may just end up being a waste of my time. And why central time? That seems so random to me.

On the other hand, they seem to have their act together better than Target. 

Edit: apparently it does say what time the waiting room opens, but I couldn't read that lime text on my phone.


----------



## Merielle (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm really excited for this; I set aside a little bit of my stimulus check specifically to get one of these. c: I'm definitely going to try and get an early spot in the waiting room when it opens tomorrow.
Like a lot of people though, I really wished they'd announced who would be included in the collection?  I'd prefer to decide what plush I want now than have to decide in a small panic tomorrow. ;; Also... the email mentions that for those in the waiting room, you'll have a "limited amount of time" to complete your purchase, and I... don't know what that means exactly ahaha.  Like, am I going to have a few minutes to browse and think on this, or is this gonna be a Build-A-Bear speedrun?


----------



## jiny (Apr 5, 2021)

:0 i got an email from buildabear a few hours ago, lol i hope i can get one but i wish they would say what characters they're gonna have


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 5, 2021)

Crazy they haven’t confirmed any of the characters we can expect I’m not interested in NPCS so wouldn’t bother if it was just them. I did the waiting room thing for Harry Potter ones first day and stock was ok has been in other hp drops.

The email does mention they should be in stores in summer also.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 5, 2021)

Merielle said:


> I'm really excited for this; I set aside a little bit of my stimulus check specifically to get one of these. c: I'm definitely going to try and get an early spot in the waiting room when it opens tomorrow.
> Like a lot of people though, I really wished they'd announced who would be included in the collection?  I'd prefer to decide what plush I want now than have to decide in a small panic tomorrow. ;; Also... the email mentions that for those in the waiting room, you'll have a "limited amount of time" to complete your purchase, and I... don't know what that means exactly ahaha.  Like, am I going to have a few minutes to browse and think on this, or is this gonna be a Build-A-Bear speedrun?



Honestly, they probably want you panic buying, so you end up buying more. For the ColourPop launch, I just ended up buying the complete collection because I didn't want to waste time adding individual things to my carts. I'm guessing you'll have like 15 minutes to make your purchase once you add something to your cart, like Ticketmaster does. I can't imagine them being as generous with QVC with their whole hour.


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah the Harry Potter set you had to buy the whole set you couldn’t for example just buy the clothes on the release you could only buy the entire set. I guess again depends on the characters!


----------



## justina (Apr 5, 2021)

I have to work during the hour they are going to be launched so I’m pretty sure I won’t be able to get one  hopefully they will be a regular item and in the stores eventually. I would love to actually build one in store and have the experience.


----------



## Serabee (Apr 5, 2021)

Emmsey said:


> The email does mention they should be in stores in summer also.



Oh, good! I don't want to order one online, I wanna make on in store, so the only thing I'm excited about tomorrow is seeing which characters it will be!

I'm apparently one of the few who wants NPC and in particular would love Isabelle, so I think I've got a good chance of being excited, lol


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 5, 2021)

I saw a comment on Twitter somewhere mentioned that they will likely be available in stores in the Summer? So I suppose there is another opportunity to get them besides tomorrow. Hopefully that is the case.


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 5, 2021)

world war b(ear) boutta unfold tomorrow morning.... i have no idea if i will even be able to afford whatever theyre offering but i guess i will find out if i get in a waiting room tomorrow LOL


----------



## Furrton (Apr 5, 2021)

I am not driving 170 miles again for this one. That's all I can say.  Those stuffed animals are pretty expensive so I probably won't be able to afford them. Unless there is like a fluffy Dierdre purse or waistbag or dog raincoat or something, and then I will go into debt. A mom's plushie...nah.


----------



## Fye (Apr 5, 2021)

kind of surprised that they're releasing them on a workday morning since a lot of people will be busy, but if they're planning on restocking them again in the future then that's fine. Can't wait to find out which characters they sell!


----------



## Furrton (Apr 5, 2021)

It's like they think we are all young children!! 

I wonder what the waiting room thing is about?


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 5, 2021)

Furrton said:


> It's like they think we are all young children!!
> 
> I wonder what the waiting room thing is about?



It is a room where you wait to actually purchase. It was the same for the Harry Potter bear release. Doing it that way helps everyone have a chance to select what they want and helps with traffic management so the site doesn't crash.


----------



## Furrton (Apr 5, 2021)

Like a chat room? A page? Or you go to the store?


----------



## Mezzanine (Apr 5, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> It is a room where you wait to actually purchase. It was the same for the Harry Potter bear release. Doing it that way helps everyone have a chance to select what they want and helps with traffic management so the site doesn't crash.


Fascinating! I thought waiting room meant you all sat down in a waiting room at the store, and I thought "I'm pretty sure Australia doesn't have that..." 

Anyway, I hope you will all post pictures of your ACNH Build a Bears!


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 5, 2021)

I feel like one of them has to be Stitches, he's literally a stuffed bear 

June would be really cute too


----------



## BunburyBrianna (Apr 5, 2021)

I am working tomorrow so won't have time to do the waiting room thing, but tbh I also would rather know the characters in advance! There are only a few I'd be interested in buying. So I think I may just wait and see what are announced tomorrow and then take my chances to get one in the summer if I like what is released.


----------



## Kate86 (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm excited but I do wish we knew ahead of time what characters they'll be, I don't want to waste the time/space if they're not something I want. I do think Stitches will be one of them, too, but I'm hoping for Daisy, Bones, or Leif.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 5, 2021)

Molly or Lolly would be so cute


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2021)

found this out through twitter earlier today! i’m excited to see which characters this collab will include but i find it a bit strange how we received radio silence once the collab was announced and then boom its suddenly launching tomorrow morning?? i also wish they had revealed which characters were made into plushies like,, imagine waiting around tomorrow only to not be interested in any of them. >_<


----------



## Flicky (Apr 6, 2021)

Bit annoyed they haven't at least told us who's going into the collection before releasing them... At least with their Pokemon range there's normally a leak beforehand.

Still not getting my hopes up for any personal faves, but I might login just in case. At least if it's Isabelle and Tom Nook (like I'm guessing), I can just log right back out again


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 6, 2021)

Wow, I totally missed this somehow. Is this an exclusive one time drop or will these be available in stores as well?


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 6, 2021)

A little less than an hour and 30 minutes for the waiting room to be made available, in case anyone wants to try their hand at it.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 6, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> Wow, I totally missed this somehow. Is this an exclusive one time drop or will these be available in stores as well?


I think for now it's online only, but others have said that they got an email saying they'll be available in stores in the summer! 
i'll probably have a look at what's released online when it comes out, but i think if i'm going to buy a build a bear i've gotta wait and get the full in person experience!


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 6, 2021)

JellyBeans said:


> I think for now it's online only, but others have said that they got an email saying they'll be available in stores in the summer!
> i'll probably have a look at what's released online when it comes out, but i think if i'm going to buy a build a bear i've gotta wait and get the full in person experience!



Yeah I was thinking, the entire build a bear experience would probably be a bit lost when ordering one fully made. I'll probably wait as well!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm pretty annoyed it's dropping in the middle of a work morning lol, I'm making my sister get in line for me because I'll be in a meeting sharing my screen. But overall excited to see what they made because Build-A-Bear and Animal Crossing have been my two favourite brands since I was little!!


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (Apr 6, 2021)

If you type in some names like Raymond and Audie on the build a bear website it redirects you to the animal crossing coming soon page!!


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 6, 2021)

Was wondering about this collab. Looking forward to seeing which villager(s) they’ve chosen.


----------



## Flicky (Apr 6, 2021)

Looks like it's Nook and Isabelle, as expected:


			https://assets-us-west-2.queue-it.net/buildabear/userdata/v01/1080x1080_AnimalCrossingCollection_USUK.jpg
		



Spoiler


----------



## Valeris (Apr 6, 2021)

Flicky said:


> Looks like it's Nook and Isabelle, as expected:
> 
> 
> https://assets-us-west-2.queue-it.net/buildabear/userdata/v01/1080x1080_AnimalCrossingCollection_USUK.jpg
> ...


No interest then. I get they went with the generic "face of the brand" mindset, but it's not appealing to me. It shows a lack of creativity and thought. Redd would have had me lining up.


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (Apr 6, 2021)

Ok so some of the names that pop up are Nook, Isabelle, k.k, Raymond, Audie, Diana, fauna, coco, marshal, bob, stitches, merengue, Ankha!!


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 6, 2021)

Flicky said:


> Looks like it's Nook and Isabelle, as expected:
> 
> 
> https://assets-us-west-2.queue-it.net/buildabear/userdata/v01/1080x1080_AnimalCrossingCollection_USUK.jpg
> ...


ahh i agree that was to be expected, they're cute but not enough to make me fork over however much money lmao. i'm imagining there'll be a handful more when the time actually comes so fingers crossed there's something more 'unique'!


----------



## Valeris (Apr 6, 2021)

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Ok so some of the names that pop up are Nook, Isabelle, k.k, Raymond, Audie, Diana, fauna, coco, marshal, bob, stitches, merengue, Ankha!!


Wait, wait. K.K. is on there?!


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 6, 2021)

Flicky said:


> Looks like it's Nook and Isabelle, as expected:
> 
> 
> https://assets-us-west-2.queue-it.net/buildabear/userdata/v01/1080x1080_AnimalCrossingCollection_USUK.jpg
> ...


Ahhh...maybe this is just the first run and they’ll be more of other characters later, but as cute as they are, I’m wouldn’t mind missing out much if it’s just these two.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 6, 2021)

Not really interested. I mean its nice that they are releasing plushies to people who really want them which is great more power to them, but for me I am still waiting for the 2.0 update whenever happens.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 6, 2021)

Flicky said:


> Looks like it's Nook and Isabelle, as expected:
> 
> 
> https://assets-us-west-2.queue-it.net/buildabear/userdata/v01/1080x1080_AnimalCrossingCollection_USUK.jpg
> ...


I'm not sure what I was expecting, but not this.
They look kinda like knockoffs


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

Flicky said:


> Looks like it's Nook and Isabelle, as expected:
> 
> 
> https://assets-us-west-2.queue-it.net/buildabear/userdata/v01/1080x1080_AnimalCrossingCollection_USUK.jpg
> ...


What do they mean by "music or phrases" included?


----------



## Furrton (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm all eyes!!! 
They have little electronic prerecordings you can have sewn into the bear
Edit: on phone, sorry for typos


----------



## bam94- (Apr 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> What do they mean by "music or phrases" included?


The Tom Nook and Isabelle plushes can either come with an electronic recording of the New Horizons theme song sewn in, or 5 different phrases!


----------



## Furrton (Apr 6, 2021)

"Neewidumemenah keewhoomenehaha."

LOL
I guess we will know in a minute!!!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 6, 2021)

Flicky said:


> Looks like it's Nook and Isabelle, as expected:
> 
> 
> https://assets-us-west-2.queue-it.net/buildabear/userdata/v01/1080x1080_AnimalCrossingCollection_USUK.jpg
> ...



The Nook one does look mighty cute. Still a no for me. Unless they release one for Redd in terms of NPCs, I’ll likely skip out.



Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Ok so some of the names that pop up are Nook, Isabelle, k.k, Raymond, Audie, Diana, fauna, coco, marshal, bob, stitches, merengue, Ankha!!



If Coco is real it better be as creepy-cute as I hope it would be. I’ll definitely get that one if so haha.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

bam94- said:


> The Tom Nook and Isabelle plushes can either come with an electronic recording of the New Horizons theme song sewn in, or 5 different phrases!


If they're really going to have phrases, are we only going to hear animalese? Because that would be funny.


----------



## Furrton (Apr 6, 2021)

Well I have unsubscribed LOL. No.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 6, 2021)

Hmmm... I clicked 'enter waiting room' on the UK site and it just takes me to the Animal Crossing Collection page with Tom Nook and Isabelle... but the US one has me in a queue. Anyone else in the UK trying to purchase/join the waiting room?

Edit: The UK waiting room seem to have fixed itself now.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 6, 2021)

Okay they’re cute but.... $50?? That’s way too expensive. And why do you have to buy the music/phrases? I don’t want my Tom Nook making noise


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 6, 2021)

bam94- said:


> Hmmm... I clicked 'enter waiting room' on the UK site and it just takes me to the Animal Crossing Collection page with Tom Nook and Isabelle... but the US one has me in a queue. Anyone else in the UK trying to purchase/join the waiting room?
> 
> Edit: The UK waiting room seem to have fixed itself now.


i see you're in now but i'm also in the waiting room! they still only seem to have the picture of the nook + isabelle plushies so either that's all they're releasing for now, or they're really keeping everything secret up until the last second


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Apr 6, 2021)

this thread is absolutely thrilling lmaoo.
I don’t really need anymore plushies than I already have but I’m excited to see how all of this pans out


----------



## Furrton (Apr 6, 2021)

Ah okay that makes no sense but I see. Hopefully the other ones are cuter. Tom Nook...just doesn't look nookish to me. But he is still adorable.
I am on a page with a countdown (USA... we love countdowns here hahaha)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 6, 2021)

i am not sure if i want tom nook or not... im in the queue now but its £39 for themmmm hmmmm


----------



## Kate86 (Apr 6, 2021)

They're cute, but they ain't $51 cute IMO so I'm gonna pass.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 6, 2021)

JellyBeans said:


> i see you're in now but i'm also in the waiting room! they still only seem to have the picture of the nook + isabelle plushies so either that's all they're releasing for now, or they're really keeping everything secret up until the last second


I'm wondering this too! I really hope it's not just Nook and Isabelle. That would be really disappointing but I suppose they could release more later.


----------



## Flicky (Apr 6, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Okay they’re cute but.... $50?? That’s way too expensive. And why do you have to buy the music/phrases? I don’t want my Tom Nook making noise


If it's anything like some of their other collections, you'd be able to buy them without noises when they hit the shops. Online, it's sound only.


----------



## Furrton (Apr 6, 2021)

Or you could learn to sew/do surgery


----------



## Coach (Apr 6, 2021)

Love that it's literally the example that people were saying they didn't want. "I hope it isn't just Nook and Isabelle" - Well it is literally just them 

Can't really justify £40 for that unfortunately, as I already have 2 Nook plush and I don't really like Isabelle. Good luck in the queue to anyone who is still buying!


----------



## bam94- (Apr 6, 2021)

Flicky said:


> If it's anything like some of their other collections, you'd be able to buy them without noises when they hit the shops. Online, it's sound only.


Ahh man. I didn't realise the noises weren't optional online. Looks like I'll be passing on these then.


----------



## Furrton (Apr 6, 2021)

They might be removable?


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 6, 2021)

£40 and sound not optional and seemingly only nook/isabelle.. build a bear is not building a strong case for me lmao, but i'll sit through the queue for information's sake


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 6, 2021)

They’ll be hitting stores In the summer, and there you can get them without sounds, and they’d also be cheaper (judging how they do this with other plushies) but I too am hoping for some other npcs or villagers in the summer u-u


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 6, 2021)

Did anyone else sign up for email alerts, get an email last night with the time, but then didn't get access to the early queue? 
Tho at these prices I'm not sure it matters anymore lol. They better be made of gold at that price!!!


----------



## Merielle (Apr 6, 2021)

Waiting in line now! c: If it really is just Isabelle and Tom Nook, I might get both?  I've got enough set aside for that, I think.  I'll probably go for the phrases over the music, because I am _dying_ to know if these plushies are going to babble Animalese at me.
Fingers crossed there will be more options once the collection actually launches though!  I'd definitely prefer an actual villager plush or two.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Apr 6, 2021)

And of course it's yet again just the mascots. Come on, there are like 400 other characters (NPCs and villagers counted together), pick five of them and they all would have worked so much better for such an amazing collaboration than these two. To be fair however, they look not bad, but I would have preferred to see some villagers or other NPCs for once. Also huge missed opportunity for not having a Stitches plush. Hopefully, they will release more plushies in the future and not just stop here.

Well, guess I will save some money now. Good luck to anyone who tries to get them!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Apr 6, 2021)

Sad that Build A Bear doesn't exist here. If it is it probs gonna be expensive, why me TT. Even if it's like Import from elsewhere, still expensive because 1 USD Is15k RP

here any animal crossing merchandise (unofficial) are suuuuuper expensive. The only reasonable price is for amiibo cards.

Im literally crying that I can't have them, i have been wanting animal crossing plush ㅜㅜ


----------



## sanada (Apr 6, 2021)

Going by how Build a Bear did releases for Pokemon and My Little Pony we are likely to just get two characters at a time. I am not surprised its these two, but I'll be passing in hopes of more interesting villagers latter.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

Pintuition said:


> Did anyone else sign up for email alerts, get an email last night with the time, but then didn't get access to the early queue?
> Tho at these prices I'm not sure it matters anymore lol. They better be made of gold at that price!!!



Yup, just came here to say that. If you click on one that is currently showing up (Isabelle or Nook) it will take you to the pre-queue which turns into the waiting room at 10. Apparently.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 6, 2021)

they look cute enough and well-made, but i couldn't be any less interested. there are already several dozen plushies of nook and isabelle, the majority of which are decent quality (if not the same as) for half the price and less. hopefully they take the same approach they did with pokemon and release additional characters further down the line. (still wondering if they'll ever bring back flareon so i can complete my trio lmao.) right now though, i have no intention of making a purchase. whether or not that changes in future depends on who they release. i think i saw someone say searching coco redirected you to the AC page? now her (if she looks good) i would maybe drop £40 on.


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 6, 2021)

Isabelle's shoes look like they're a part of her and not removable... Why not just use the removable shoes BAB offers in the first place for better customization?


----------



## littlewing (Apr 6, 2021)

Pintuition said:


> Did anyone else sign up for email alerts, get an email last night with the time, but then didn't get access to the early queue?
> Tho at these prices I'm not sure it matters anymore lol. They better be made of gold at that price!!!


yep, same here. signed up to get a link for the virtual waiting room as they state in the first email, and still haven't gotten one. went to the website and entered the queue on my own. weird...

edit: just got mine now! five minutes from launch, build a bear?!


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 6, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Yup, just came here to say that. If you click on one that is currently showing up, it will take you to the pre-queue which turns into the waiting room at 10. Apparently.


I just got my email- super late but keep checking!


----------



## kayleee (Apr 6, 2021)

Flicky said:


> If it's anything like some of their other collections, you'd be able to buy them without noises when they hit the shops. Online, it's sound only.


Oh seriously? Wow, I didn't know that. I was hoping for some options without sound but if that's the case, I guess I'm out of luck


----------



## Meira (Apr 6, 2021)

I wish they didn't have sound. Probably a pass if it's just Nook and Isabelle


----------



## Sheando (Apr 6, 2021)

I was not invested in this at all, really, but it seems a little odd to hype this up as a BIG SURPRISE and then ultimately reveal.........the two most obvious characters possible. Interesting choice.


----------



## Envy (Apr 6, 2021)

I want villagers. =(


----------



## Furrton (Apr 6, 2021)

Ok I am seeing a tiny man walking now.


Your estimated wait time is: more than an hour


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 6, 2021)

wait time more than an hour lmao.. good thing i'm working at the same time. giving me flashbacks to the summer nightmare that was trying to book my driving test


----------



## kayleee (Apr 6, 2021)

my estimated wait time is over one hour


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 6, 2021)

estimated wait time more than one hour. c'mon! anyone in yet?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 6, 2021)

i got 12 minutes on my laptop! and more than an hour on my phone aha

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021

im at 7 minutes now hahhaa its jumping quick


----------



## Furrton (Apr 6, 2021)

Now when I search for Fauna it brings up an option for the waiting room but not a picture of the product. ???


----------



## kayleee (Apr 6, 2021)

Dinosaurz said:


> i got 12 minutes on my laptop! and more than an hour on my phone aha


Alright report back in 12 min if there’s actually more stuff than just Tom Nook and Isabelle haha


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 6, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Alright report back in 12 min if there’s actually more stuff than just Tom Nook and Isabelle haha


i dont think so since it took me to the page before and its just them two (


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 6, 2021)

Dinosaurz said:


> i got 12 minutes on my laptop! and more than an hour on my phone aha
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021
> 
> im at 7 minutes now hahhaa its jumping quick


damn 7 minutes!! let us know if there's anything more on offer
edit: beaten to my response oops


----------



## Merielle (Apr 6, 2021)

My estimated wait time is also more than an hour. ;v; Welp, guess I'll be hanging around for a while.


----------



## Furrton (Apr 6, 2021)

It seems like abuse of waiting room to keep people in line for something they don't even know  if they want...


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 6, 2021)

I've been seeing on twitter that people who got through are claiming it is just Tom and Isabelle. Unconfirmed but still!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 6, 2021)

i have 2 minutes left ahhhh


----------



## Furrton (Apr 6, 2021)

OMG LISTEN TO THE PHRASES! Tom Nook laughs and does the mneemememeeleenee talk


----------



## kayleee (Apr 6, 2021)

I don't know if this vid has been posted yet but you can hear what the sound options are for Isabelle and Tom Nook about halfway through:


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 6, 2021)

Pintuition said:


> I've been seeing on twitter that people who got through are claiming it is just Tom and Isabelle. Unconfirmed but still!


yeah I’ve seen the same - screenshot attached if anyone’s curious. guess we can only hope the irl drop brings more?


Spoiler


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 6, 2021)

I GOT THE TOM NOOK WITH PHRASES!!!!! the theme music said it was out of stock so note to you UK guys


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 6, 2021)

Isabelle is so cute! So is Tom. I'm a bit sad I have to wait until summer because I was completely blindsided by the release though. It gives me more time to save up.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2021)

Pintuition said:


> I've been seeing on twitter that people who got through are claiming it is just Tom and Isabelle. Unconfirmed but still!


site itself says it's literally just them two, so


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 6, 2021)

Seriously disappointed bring out the only two characters done to death? Market is saturated already I don’t get it...


----------



## Kate86 (Apr 6, 2021)

kayleee said:


> I don't know if this vid has been posted yet but you can hear what the sound options are for Isabelle and Tom Nook about halfway through:



Ok now I kind of want one


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 6, 2021)

if they had told people in advance it was just isabelle and nook instead of being so secretive and hyping it up as a "collection" i dont think everyone would be as upset as they are now lol 
hoping there's more down the line in the summer


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 6, 2021)

clownpapa said:


> if they had told people in advance it was just isabelle and nook instead of being so secretive and hyping it up as a "collection" i dont think everyone would be as upset as they are now lol
> hoping there's more down the line in the summer



It is really strange how Build A Bear handled it. There normally isn't this much secrecy around releases for them. I'm wondering if it was part of the deal they had with Nintendo.

Which is strange because they don't treat pokemon like this.


----------



## Furrton (Apr 6, 2021)

Well I am off to the dog-spend-a-lot store to buy dog food, so maybe I will get him a new toy to fill the sadness-hole this left. 
Who am I kidding, I don't have $60 for stuffed animals (TN sales tax is nearly 10%)


----------



## kayleee (Apr 6, 2021)

Kate86 said:


> Ok now I kind of want one


Same! at first I was like nah but I actually really like the Animalese sound and they’re bigger than I thought!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 6, 2021)

As expected, it's just the two faces of Animal Crossing. I mean, who else could it be?

Perhaps this is just wave 1 and the rest are being added in the summer? (I'm still hoping for an MK8 Male Villager one, but there's only about a 1% chance of that happening.)


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 6, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> It is really strange how Build A Bear handled it. There normally isn't this much secrecy around releases for them. I'm wondering if it was part of the deal they had with Nintendo.
> 
> Which is strange because they don't treat pokemon like this.


this just in nintendo: holding build a bear hostage ASDFGHJKL


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> Which is strange because they don't treat pokemon like this.


pokemon is _technically_ not a nintendo ip though


----------



## kayleee (Apr 6, 2021)

Dinosaurz said:


> I GOT THE TOM NOOK WITH PHRASES!!!!! the theme music said it was out of stock so note to you UK guys


The fact that you were only 12 mins in line and one is already sold out doesn’t bode well for the rest of us  Good choice though, I think if I were to pick one up that’s the combo I would go with!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 6, 2021)

kayleee said:


> The fact that you were only 12 mins in line and one is already sold out doesn’t bode well for the rest of us  Good choice though, I think if I were to pick one up that’s the combo I would go with!


its just the tom nook one with theme music that said its sold out! isabella is still fine for now aha


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 6, 2021)

Seriously disappointed it's just Tom and Isabelle, why even make it a secret when its the two everyone knew would be released?
I also got "over an hour" wait time, I think I'll just wait and see if they announce more characters in the summer.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 6, 2021)

Ok after seeing that video, that Tom Nook plush looks to be of really good quality and design, plus the animalese is so silly. I kind of want him now haha.

I hope whenever they release them in stores, the next batch includes Redd too, really unlikely, but I'd kill to purchase them as a pair.


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 6, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Seriously disappointed it's just Tom and Isabelle, why even make it a secret when its the two everyone knew would be released?
> I also got "over and hour" wait time, I think I'll just wait and see if they announce more characters in the summer.


im thinking about just spending some money on a plush of a character im interested in on etsy instead pffpfppf


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 6, 2021)

clownpapa said:


> im thinking about just spending some money on a plush of a character im interested in on etsy instead pffpfppf


Don't suppose there's a plush of my favorite Mario Kart crossover character? If not, I'll just do a last resort and learn how to make plushies myself so I can have my own.


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 6, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Don't suppose there's a plush of my favorite Mario Kart crossover character? If not, I'll just do a last resort and learn how to make plushies myself so I can have my own.






Paperboy012305 said:


> Don't suppose there's a plush of my favorite Mario Kart crossover character? If not, I'll just do a last resort and learn how to make plushies myself so I can have my own.


Theres a lot of talented plushie makers on Etsy who you can commission for usually under $90, which is a huge deal compared to the usual $200+ custom plushies tend to be. I recommend it! I've gotten plushies around $50-60 of some video game characters before there  You can do OCs too


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 6, 2021)

I feel like my little man hasn’t moved at all since the moment I entered the queue. Thought I’d investigate but hoping for later villager releases


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

Well, I'm gonna head over to Etsy and try and find a character I actually want.

Interesting how all those people were like "Ohh, we cracked the code on who's going to be available because if you search them, it redirects you to the AC page and if they're not available, you get an error page!" I guess that was just SEO or something?


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 6, 2021)

My Etsy made Beau who is beautiful


----------



## Parkai (Apr 6, 2021)

so cute....


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 6, 2021)

clownpapa said:


> Theres a lot of talented plushie makers on Etsy who you can commission for usually under $90, which is a huge deal compared to the usual $200+ custom plushies tend to be. I recommend it! I've gotten plushies around $50-60 of some video game characters before there  You can do OCs too


Sounds good, but I usually don't like to buy things online unless it's from Amazon, and that site surely doesn't have what I'm looking for.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 6, 2021)

Not gonna lie, after seeing that video, I really want Tom Nook with the animalese babbling! But they'll probably all be out of stock by the time I get in. My wait time keeps fluctuating between 54 minutes and more than an hour.


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 6, 2021)

Not me hoping for customizable resident reps and actual villagers


----------



## Merielle (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm also getting kinda worried they'll be sold out by the time I get in; my wait time is still more than an hour.  If so, guess I'm going on a shopping spree _somewhere_ ahaha.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 6, 2021)

Welp, guess Build-A-Bear won't be getting my money today. So many missed opportunities. Oh well.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 6, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> pokemon is _technically_ not a nintendo ip though



True. But Game Freak doesn't release through anything else but Nintendo. (Right? If I'm wrong, please correct me. I love learning!)

But I will freely admit that I know nothing about licensing. I just find it odd that two different video game lines are treated so differently when they are from very similar places.

(I'm sorry if this makes no sense. I'm having trouble with words today )


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 6, 2021)

Merielle said:


> I'm also getting kinda worried they'll be sold out by the time I get in; my wait time is still more than an hour.  If so, guess I'm going on a shopping spree _somewhere_ ahaha.


MOOD.... I guess its etsy time LOL


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

clownpapa said:


> MOOD.... I guess its etsy time LOL



I want Wolfgang, but so far I've only found two sellers who will make any villager you want. Etsy keeps on showing me stuff that's very tenuously related to what I searched. 

Love to support small artists, but tbf I'm no more a fan of Etsy as a platform than BaB.


----------



## mayor.lauren (Apr 6, 2021)

Former Bear Builder here. The $50 price point (which I agree is WAY too much for the quality of these) is most likely to cover the licensing and the sound included in the online bundle. I remember being shocked at how much all of the collab bears cost when I worked there, until my manager explained that they're usually more expensive because BAB had to pay for the licensing in order to make the characters in the first place. So while that price is absolutely ridiculous and I don't see why anyone would pay it for bears that (imo) look like AliExpress knock-offs, that's probably where it's coming from. Spend your money wisely, friends!


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 6, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> I want Wolfgang, but so far I've only found two sellers who will make any villager you want. Etsy keeps on showing me stuff that's very tenuously related to what I searched.
> 
> Love to support small artists, but tbf I'm no more a fan of Etsy as a platform than BaB.


I usually just look up custom plush shops and DM them about the plush i want. None of the characters i ever want are there either so i just have to commission em :')


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 6, 2021)

Emmsey said:


> View attachment 366736
> My Etsy made Beau who is beautiful


Wow his sweater is incredibly well made


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> True. But Game Freak doesn't release through anything else but Nintendo. (Right? If I'm wrong, please correct me. I love learning!)
> 
> But I will freely admit that I know nothing about licensing. I just find it odd that two different video game lines are treated so differently when they are from very similar places.
> 
> (I'm sorry if this makes no sense. I'm having trouble with words today )







__





						Game Freak - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




they have done stuff outside nintendo (exclusive), yes, albeit rarely


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 6, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Game Freak only owns the the mainline games, The Pokemon Company owns merchandising I believe


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

mayor.lauren said:


> Former Bear Builder here. The $50 price point (which I agree is WAY too much for the quality of these) is most likely to cover the licensing and the sound included in the online bundle. I remember being shocked at how much all of the collab bears cost when I worked there, until my manager explained that they're usually more expensive because BAB had to pay for the licensing in order to make the characters in the first place. So while that price is absolutely ridiculous and I don't see why anyone would pay it for bears that (imo) look like AliExpress knock-offs, that's probably where it's coming from. Spend your money wisely, friends!



They're so ugly! Ugh! Why does Tom Nook's snout always look so weird? And Isabelle's opened mouth smile makes my skin crawl. It doesn't help that they're only available in their summer outfits, which I hate


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 6, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> They're so ugly! Ugh! Why does Tom Nook's snout always look so weird? And Isabelle's opened mouth smile makes my skin crawl. It doesn't help that they're only available in their summer outfits, which I hate


When they get released in store, they'll probably be sold naked (lol) and when you stuff them you can pick your own clothes for them. I think theyre so pricey bc of the voice boxes + outfits. Betting it'll be more $30 in store, if you don't buy clothes pff


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 6, 2021)

I thought these would look nicer.
I’m not a plushie person though, so I would have never bought anyways. They look sort of weird.

Edit: The Beau plushie from Etsy though, that one looks super.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Game Freak only owns the the mainline games, The Pokemon Company owns merchandising I believe


true, yes, to my knowledge (or at least owns (most of?) the code and such)

and of course, then there's creature inc's developer involvement too (do they keep control of the parts they work on? I've never looked into this before, so idk)

but yeah, pokemon's business aspects are a fun probably confusing mess to most people


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 6, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> true, yes, to my knowledge
> 
> and of course, then there's creature inc's developer involvement too
> 
> pokemon's business aspects are a fun probably confusing mess to most people


Creatures inc _used_ to make the models for the main series Pokemon games, though interestingly Game Freak seems to have cut ties with them during the development of Sword and Shield.

-puts on tinfoil hat- Probably has something to do with why all the Pokemon didn't make it in...


----------



## bam94- (Apr 6, 2021)

Just got through and bought Tom Nook with the phrases. ❤


----------



## KimvW (Apr 6, 2021)

Emmsey said:


> View attachment 366736
> My Etsy made Beau who is beautiful



Lovely! Can you share the Etsy shop?


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 6, 2021)

KimvW said:


> Lovely! Can you share the Etsy shop?



Will send you a message with the link!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 6, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh! Thanks for the link! I'll learn something new today.


----------



## Furrton (Apr 6, 2021)

As someone who has embroidered before, they must use digitized designs and their placement is perfect. And the colors. Really a beautiful plushie.


----------



## bebebese (Apr 6, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Sounds good, but I usually don't like to buy things online unless it's from Amazon, and that site surely doesn't have what I'm looking for.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.


Maybe you already know about it but jakks pacific made an mk8 villager figure. This was a few years back so eBay might be your best bet for him.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 6, 2021)

bebebese said:


> Maybe you already know about it but jakks pacific made an mk8 villager figure. This was a few years back so eBay might be your best bet for him.


I already got one of those. It's right next to me on my bed right now.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

Nearly 3 hours in line and my walking dude isn't even to the half way mark and it says I still have over an hour. 

How are they not sold out yet?


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 6, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Nearly 3 hours in line and my walking dude isn't even to the half way mark and it says I still have over an hour.
> 
> How are they not sold out yet?



Same my guy is barely moving if anything I’ve become convinced he is walking backwards....


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

Emmsey said:


> Same my guy is barely moving if anything I’ve become convinced he is walking backwards....



He's moonwalking!

Crazy wait times aside, I still feel like this is being handled much better than the Sanrio Amiibos at Target.


----------



## Amilee (Apr 6, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> He's moonwalking!
> 
> Crazy wait times aside, I still feel like this is being handled much better than the Sanrio Amiibos at Target.


tbh its not really hard to handle it better than that haha


----------



## Merielle (Apr 6, 2021)

My little dude has finally reached the halfway mark!  Wait time is... still "more than an hour", but we're getting there.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 6, 2021)

Even though  I'm disappointed there are no villagers, after waiting in line for 1.5 hours Nook really grew on me so I ordered him


----------



## Furrton (Apr 6, 2021)

It's the voice -- don't lie!!!


----------



## psiJordan (Apr 6, 2021)

I just saw that some people are already buying resales of these for $150+ USD???

I was just able to go on Build a Bear and order one without even waiting


----------



## coldpotato (Apr 6, 2021)

I love plushies and would have loved to add some animal crossing ones to my small collection but I do not stan Tom Nook or Isabelle and they look pretty weird. I will also never in my life pay more than $50 for a plushie unless it is supporting a small business. It's actually quite gross to me the price is that high.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 6, 2021)

I know these _just_ came out but... how often do they release new sets of a series?

I kind of debating on the Tom Nook one, but if that Coco speculation ends up being real, I'd rather save my money for that one.


----------



## mayor.lauren (Apr 6, 2021)

I just saw this on Twitter! So for everyone disappointed by the lack of characters, don’t lose hope yet!

Edit: Someone further down in the comments also mentioned that this is how their original Tweet was worded and quickly deleted.


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 6, 2021)

Now a message on the waiting room saying limited supplies today does mean being in the waiting room doesn’t guarantee a purchase. It’s been hours now that man is going nowhere!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

mayor.lauren said:


> View attachment 366787
> I just saw this on Twitter! So for everyone disappointed by the lack of characters, don’t lose hope yet!
> 
> Edit: Someone further down in the comments also mentioned that this is how their original Tweet was worded and quickly deleted.
> ...



I have mixed feelings about this because yay new characters, but also I can't imagine they'll offer Island Dad Wolfgang regardless.

Either way, I hope any others they have are better looking than these two!


----------



## Merielle (Apr 6, 2021)

Emmsey said:


> Now a message on the waiting room saying limited supplies today does mean being in the waiting room doesn’t guarantee a purchase. It’s been hours now that man is going nowhere!


Uh-oh.  Looks like I might be going on that shopping spree elsewhere unless I luck out, because it's... not looking good for me right now.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

Emmsey said:


> Now a message on the waiting room saying limited supplies today does mean being in the waiting room doesn’t guarantee a purchase. It’s been hours now that man is going nowhere!



Man, I woke up two hours early after having trouble getting to sleep (due to undeserved excitement) for this crap. 

I'm not holding my breath, but in finally says I have less than an hour wait. 
It says more than an hour again, wth?
Less than an hour again, this wait estimater is whack.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 6, 2021)

my sister waited in the (UK) queue for two hours and then they wouldn't let her place an order -- kept insisting her card details were wrong when they weren't. then when she switched to paypal, they gave her a second error message saying she had to wait and check her connection or some bogus. (connection was totally fine.) now she's been errored out (presumably because time was up) and has to rejoin the queue. yikes.


----------



## Flicky (Apr 6, 2021)

Heads up - I _think_ they've just sold out of Tom Nook in the UK (both versions).  Isabelle is available.

Edit: N/m, just the site being weird.

Edit 2: Or maybe he is out of stock... The site seems to be getting overloaded, I guess.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 6, 2021)

Well the pricing is questionable. I mean who would pay that much for a plushie? Also only 2 plushies? I mean I thought there would be more than just Tom Nook and Isabelle. Well this is going to disappoint people who were expecting villager plushies and other NPCs, but there is hope they can do it in the future when the time comes. They look pretty good, but then again the price is questionable.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

Uh-oh it says the line is paused.

Update: " We are nearing the end of our event and our virtual waiting room is closed.  There will be no further shoppers released beyond the waiting room.  If you weren’t able to purchase the Animal Crossing™: New Horizons collection today, don't worry!  We will have the collection back in stock soon."


----------



## littlewing (Apr 6, 2021)

after all those hours in line, i was _10 minutes _away when it paused.  it's fine. i'll just go sob in a corner somewhere. no biggie.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 6, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Uh-oh it says the line is paused.
> 
> Update: " We are nearing the end of our event and our virtual waiting room is closed.  There will be no further shoppers released beyond the waiting room.  If you weren’t able to purchase the Animal Crossing™: New Horizons collection today, don't worry!  We will have the collection back in stock soon."


Yeah I got this too, the wording is kind of confusing but I guess this means that I waited in line for 3 hrs for nothing?


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Yeah I got this too, the wording is kind of confusing but I guess this means that I waited in line for 3 hrs for nothing?



Yeah, I agree that wording is awful. I haven't actually closed the queue because of it, even though I don't actually expect I will gain anything from it.


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 6, 2021)

some people over on twitter were pointing out that when the buildabear x pokemon collection first released, it started with just pikachu and slowly gained more characters over time. i'm betting it will be the same with this one. guess we'll see in the summer when they start releasing in stores EYY


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

luckytrait said:


> after all those hours in line, i was _10 minutes _away when it paused.  it's fine. i'll just go sob in a corner somewhere. no biggie.



Everyone who wasted their time in line should be given priority for the next event, although I highly doubt this will happen. 

We can start a sadass club.


----------



## heaven. (Apr 6, 2021)

i like isabelle and tom nook well enough, but not to the point where i want a plush of them. i hope the rumours that they'll introduce other characters down the line are true and that there'll be a character i'm interested in purchasing available at some point. i hope there will be more outfits + accessories available down the line too (i want to dress up my my melody build a bear in some animal crossing gear).


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

Well, I finally just got kicked out of the queue page and redirected to the Animal Crossing page where I can enjoy looking at their sold out product. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021



heaven. said:


> i like isabelle and tom nook well enough, but not to the point where i want a plush of them. i hope the rumours that they'll introduce other characters down the line are true and that there'll be a character i'm interested in purchasing available at some point. i hope there will be more outfits + accessories available down the line too (i want to dress up my my melody build a bear in some animal crossing gear).



Yeah, are they gonna let us put Raymond in a maid outfit? Lol


----------



## Merielle (Apr 6, 2021)

Welp, so much for that. ;; Ordered myself the Little Buddy Tom Nook and Kicks plushies to soothe my pain.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2021)

This is actually good news because if they're sold out this early, I fully expect them to make more than just these two characters. This was probably them trying to see how much demand there really was for Animal Crossing merchandise, and clearly there is a lot of demand.


----------



## justina (Apr 6, 2021)

It’s a little disappointing that it’s only Tom Nook and Isabelle, I should have known lol. Does anyone know how much they were sold for at build a bear? They seemed to be priced around $130 on eBay each which is insane.


----------



## Merielle (Apr 6, 2021)

justina said:


> It’s a little disappointing that it’s only Tom Nook and Isabelle, I should have known lol. Does anyone know how much they were sold for at build a bear? They seemed to be priced around $130 on eBay each which is insane.


They were $51.  Sad that it seems a lot of them went to scalpers.


----------



## JemAC (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm not surprised the they chose to make Tom Nook and Isabelle but I was really hoping for some others characters, in particular Celeste or Pascal for the NPCs or a number of villagers, even if it was just the new ones introduced in NH or the Sanrio ones to tie into the rerelease. I don't have any interest in spending money on the two in the initial release so I'll just hope that the suggestion that more characters will be released in the future works out and then I might consider purchasing one.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

justina said:


> It’s a little disappointing that it’s only Tom Nook and Isabelle, I should have known lol. Does anyone know how much they were sold for at build a bear? They seemed to be priced around $130 on eBay each which is insane.




$51 USD plus tax and shipping. I'm a little surprised to hear they're available on eBay, I would have assumed such a strict procedure would have mostly prevented scalping. Maybe they were listings made by over confident people who hadn't actually made the purchase yet?


----------



## chocopug (Apr 6, 2021)

I left the waiting room when I saw on Twitter it was only Tom and Isabelle. I wouldn't pay that much for those characters. Now if it'd been Bob, that would've been a definite purchase, and I might've also been tempted by Timmy and Tommy, Etoile, Pekoe, Ankha, Lucky, Stitches, Judy, or one of the hamsters. I do hope that deleted Tweet from Build A Bear means more characters will be coming, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's just more NPCs.

I hope those who wanted a Tom or Isabelle were lucky


----------



## loveclove (Apr 6, 2021)

Cottonball said:


> Molly or Lolly would be so cute


I agree, they would be my top choice along Celeste

I would never pay for Tom and Isabelle tho, they lost a great opportunity if they're not releasing any more


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 6, 2021)

loveclove said:


> I agree, they would be my top choice along Celeste
> 
> I would never pay for Tom and Isabelle tho, they lost a great opportunity if they're not releasing any more


I seriously doubt they wouldn’t release anymore. If they have the license for animal crossing, they will! Especially since this launch went so well. Build a bear love money too haha


----------



## piske (Apr 6, 2021)

Having Tom Nook and Isabelle is to be expected. But they’re not even nice-looking imo. I think Isabelle is a cute character but i wouldn’t want this version.


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 6, 2021)

I think that Isabelle and Tom Nook look great!!  (Aside from the shoes being a part of Isabelle as I mentioned before)

...Just it wasn't the best move to keep the release date AND characters a secret for an entire month while labeling it as a "collection" when there are only two characters. Not to mention, some of us have been waiting for nearly a year since May 2020 when the official Build-a-Bear Twitter first hinted about the collab.

Isabelle and Tom Nook are the faces of ACNH, (and I am happy about Isabelle) but after all of the hype build up, I'm surprised that they didn't include at least one villager. I heard before that BABW was struggling due to decrease in popularity of malls and the world situation, so if they ended up doing villagers, it would be a very good idea for them financially due to the high demand.


----------



## Mezzanine (Apr 6, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 6, 2021)

mayor.lauren said:


> View attachment 366787
> I just saw this on Twitter! So for everyone disappointed by the lack of characters, don’t lose hope yet!
> 
> Edit: Someone further down in the comments also mentioned that this is how their original Tweet was worded and quickly deleted.
> ...


YEEEHAWWW


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

Guess I'm not the only one who had the idea to go to Etsy after my disappointment. The sellers I've contacted say their commissions are closed.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 6, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Guess I'm not the only one who had the idea to go to Etsy after my disappointment. The sellers I've contacted say their commissions are closed.


I preemptively did that when they announced the collaboration. I knew they wouldn't do one I wanted so ordered on etsy. 
Glad I ordered early as I've still got a month left to wait! XD


----------



## deana (Apr 6, 2021)

My expectations were not that high but seriously two characters only? That doesn't really seem like a "collection" to me. The actual plushes themselves look just okay but nothing special. Since it was only 2 characters it would have been nice to have clothing options for them. The little voice options are really cute though I will admit that.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 6, 2021)

oh man the disappointment hit HARD on this one... i was so excited for this   
for a company whose whole brand is making plushies... this is not good looking. they look like some aliexpress plushes... i won't talk about the only two characters because there will apparently be more but for now i hate this.


----------



## xara (Apr 7, 2021)

god i’m so glad that i didn’t stay up all night just to try and grab one cause,,, yikes.  jokes aside, this was definitely pretty disappointing - i’m not too sure what i was even expecting but _only_ having tom nook and isabelle?? two characters who have already had tons of plushies made of them?? i get that maybe they wanted to test the waters or something before releasing a whole collection but they obviously didn’t take their fans’ wants into consideration at all. :/


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 7, 2021)

loveclove said:


> I agree, they would be my top choice along Celeste
> 
> I would never pay for Tom and Isabelle tho, they lost a great opportunity if they're not releasing any more


preachh it!! hahaha


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 7, 2021)

It seems Fauna and Coco are on the rumored list... would love to see what they look like.


----------



## Kate86 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hey everyone, I was just looking at the My Nintendo site and they have a sweepstakes to win the Tom Nook and Isabelle bears! You can buy up to 3 chances for 10 platinum points each.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 8, 2021)

Not sure if this has been posted anywhere else yet, but BaB tweeted that a new character will be coming in the summer. So looks like only one extra coming in the near future.


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 8, 2021)

bam94- said:


> Not sure if this has been posted anywhere else yet, but BaB tweeted that a new character will be coming in the summer. So looks like only one extra coming in the near future.


Gonna be pretty gradual then. I cant remember how collections like Pokemon and How to Train Your Dragon went, but I know they all started with one or two characters, and slowly added onto the roster over time. So they'll probably do a small handful, but over a very slow rate 
People will be disappointed no matter what but here's to hoping the upcoming character's a cute one LOL


----------



## bam94- (Apr 8, 2021)

clownpapa said:


> Gonna be pretty gradual then. I cant remember how collections like Pokemon and How to Train Your Dragon went, but I know they all started with one or two characters, and slowly added onto the roster over time. So they'll probably do a small handful, but over a very slow rate
> People will be disappointed no matter what but here's to hoping the upcoming character's a cute one LOL


Definitely! I'm wondering whether it'll be KK. I can't see them doing villagers anymore to be honest. Though maybe it'll be Stitches if I'm lucky!

My Tom Nook got dispatched today.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 8, 2021)

bam94- said:


> Definitely! I'm wondering whether it'll be KK. I can't see them doing villagers anymore to be honest. Though maybe it'll be Stitches if I'm lucky!



That was my first guess, too. And yeah, I agree, if they're going to be adding more characters that slowly, there's not going to be any villagers.


----------



## cosravet (Apr 8, 2021)

Unless it's Mable or Sable, I don't want any NPC build a bears. But I'd fork over whatever they want for a cute villager.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 8, 2021)

On the one hand I'm disappointed as I didn't expect there to be only two plushes and I don't think the plushes look that cute. On the other hand, my bank account thanks me


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Apr 8, 2021)

I was originally thinking of driving up to the city to go buy some plushies with my irl animal crossing friend. Though only Tom Nook and Isabelle, I dont know if it will be worth it. Although she really likes Isabelle so maybe I will go buy. I guess we will see!


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm glad I didn't get hyped about this like I did with the Sanrio cards. I had a feeling it would just be Tom and Isabelle. There really isn't anything special enough about those things to make me pay that price for them. I like the little Animalese noise box in some of them, but not worth it for me.


----------



## pinkfawn (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey I'm sure lots of people have mentioned similar in this thread, but I used to work at Build a Bear and was employed when Pokemon released in the stores-- they only started with Pikachu! It was a test to see how well they sold, and if people were interested in them. I have no doubt in my mind that if Isabelle and Tom Nook sell well they'll add more to the collection. They often will open surveys for specific collections to see what people are interested in, it was very relevant when My Little Pony was in BAB and they made plenty of those plush.

I'm honestly surprised they started with 2 to begin with! I really thought it was just going to be Isabelle.


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 9, 2021)

Says another character joins the collection in Summer. Fingers crossed for an actual villager. For those who did get them would love to see in person pics when they arrive!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 9, 2021)

I sort of expected them to do Tom Nook and Isabelle as the main stuffed animals, but I'm really disappointed with how Isabelle looks. I honestly don't think she is cute at all, and I think they could have done way better. I actually think Tom Nook is super cute, but I really don't like his character personally so I won't be buying it lol.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 9, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> I sort of expected them to do Tom Nook and Isabelle as the main stuffed animals, but I'm really disappointed with how Isabelle looks. I honestly don't think she is cute at all, and I think they could have done way better. I actually think Tom Nook is super cute, but I really don't like his character personally so I won't be buying it lol.


I thought the same thing. Isabelle just doesn't look right to me, something is off but I can't put my finger on what it is.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 9, 2021)

bam94- said:


> I thought the same thing. Isabelle just doesn't look right to me, something is off but I can't put my finger on what it is.


Her ears don't curve to make the bag shape. They look like 2 cushions stuck to her head.
Also, her face is very slightly compressed. It needs to be wider across her head.
Then her overall body is wider. No body shaming but she's gained like 30% of her body weight.
Then her arms and legs are slightly too long.
And her feet should be smaller but I guess for visibility purposes, they gave her huge shoes.
Edit: she's also the wrong shade of yellow.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 10, 2021)

My Tom Nook arrived today! As a first impression, I just love him lol. He looks great. One thing I will say is that his face is wider in person than in the photos online. But he's super cute, feels great and stuffed really well. The animalese is so cute - it comes with 2 animalese phrases and 3 'emote' sounds. Here's pics for those interested.



Spoiler: Tom Nook pics


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Apr 10, 2021)

Although I was at first not happy over the fact that yet again Isabelle and Tom Nook got picked over anyone else, I must say that after seeing more pictures of them, they do look fine. Personally, I find Nook the best from the overall design. 


Emmsey said:


> Says another character joins the collection in Summer. Fingers crossed for an actual villager. For those who did get them would love to see in person pics when they arrive!


Good to know that they will release more plushies and not just stick with these two. This Build a Bear collaboration has potential if Nintendo use it right, like with how much they can do in terms of dropping some quality good plushies over the time. I guess the newcomer will be another NPC, although I would love to see a villager getting a spot to shine for once (personally hope for Stitches).


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 10, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Okay they’re cute but.... $50?? That’s way too expensive. And why do you have to buy the music/phrases? I don’t want my Tom Nook making noise


Wow build a bear is that expensive? Or they just charge heck of a premium for collabs? Ain’t no way i’m dropping $50 for a plushie that I know is only worth $20 max....

luckily looks like it’s just Tom Nook and Isabelle, not any of the villagers (if they decide to release marshal I might be tempted, but looks like my walletcan sigh relief now)


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 10, 2021)

I have no idea why stores just cannot take nice pictures of their products! I watched an unboxing of these two and they look so much better in person.


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm fine with the designs it's just... $50??? Nah I'm good, they'd be nice to have but not worth $50 a pop.


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 10, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Wow build a bear is that expensive? Or they just charge heck of a premium for collabs? Ain’t no way i’m dropping $50 for a plushie that I know is only worth $20 max....
> 
> luckily looks like it’s just Tom Nook and Isabelle, not any of the villagers (if they decide to release marshal I might be tempted, but looks like my walletcan sigh relief now)


All their online stuff is like that, since they come only in packs with clothing and voice boxes. In store when you buy them individually to stuff, they are much cheaper. Most expensive one I've seen in store was like $30 something. So they'll prob be like that


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2021)

This is making the Sanrio Amiibo Cards look better.


----------



## clownpapa (Apr 22, 2021)

Random question for you Buildabear connoisseurs-- I'm trying to make birthday plans with my aunt and one of our ideas was going to BAB for the Animal Crossing collection. I know they said the collection is hitting stores in "summer" but does anybody know from previous experience when that might be? I'm just wondering if anyone can remember a previous collection/plush that had a summer release and what month it came out to see if maybe this could come out around the same time. Bday is in late May so I've been crossing my fingers it will be out by then lol


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 22, 2021)

bam94- said:


> My Tom Nook arrived today! As a first impression, I just love him lol. He looks great. One thing I will say is that his face is wider in person than in the photos online. But he's super cute, feels great and stuffed really well. The animalese is so cute - it comes with 2 animalese phrases and 3 'emote' sounds. Here's pics for those interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I. MUST.RESIST.THE.URGE....because I already have wayy too many plushies that I don't need lol
He looks really well-built (or stuffed, should I say?) from these pictures. Also, I think it's a cute posture they chose for Tom Nook and the design looks pretty spot on. I actually like him better than the Isabelle plushie.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 22, 2021)

Ok seeing @bam94- 's pics of their Tom Nook plush is making me less disappointed with the characters they released - He does look really good.

I mean, I knew that they weren't going to go for obscure villagers right of the bat (or ever), but what we got seemed so obvious. They could have thrown in a Dodo with the initial release given they are new to the franchise and part of your island right from the start. Maybe they will come in time, I would seriously be tempted to get Wilbur and Orville if they were released.

Also - Apollo when?


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 22, 2021)

This has been an impressively disappointing unveiling from something that was hyped up for a bit. So much potential was possible, and they release only two initially, and one more months later. It's pretty unbelievable they didn't release ANY popular villagers with their launch.


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 22, 2021)

I just watched an unboxing video for these and I feel like they are ripping people off. There are 2 isabelles and 2 tom nooks. 1 of each has reaction sounds and animalese and the others play the acnh theme song. There is no reason they couldn't program 1 with all the sounds. And they are $50 each. Like i said rip off.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 26, 2021)

So is anyone going to try again tomorrow?


----------



## Ganucci (Apr 26, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> So is anyone going to try again tomorrow?



I probably will if I can get out of working for a little while, but I know last time the waiting time was quite long, so I don't expect to actually get one.


----------



## Kate86 (Apr 26, 2021)

It's the last day of my vacation before going back to work, so I'm gonna give it a shot!


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 27, 2021)

Going to try today also! Fingers crossed for a better experience than last time around.... Good Luck to all trying!


----------



## Merielle (Apr 27, 2021)

I won't be trying again today, mainly because I already spent the money I'd set aside for this ahaha, but I'm also entered in Nintendo's AC Build-A-Bear sweepstakes, and I think the winners for that won't be contacted until on or around the 30th, if I'm remembering correctly.  I know my odds are _very_ slim, but I'd feel really silly if I bought something and then won it for free immediately thereafter.  That, and it's just not a good day for me—I've got a vaccination appointment in the afternoon, so unless I got very lucky with the virtual waiting room and got let in super quick, I'd probably miss my turn anyway.
Good luck to everybody going for it today though!  I hope your wait time is short and you're able to get the one(s) you want!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 27, 2021)

wow, the line seems much shorter today. Less interest, I guess?


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 27, 2021)

Well that was easy from the waiting room straight into the front of the queue apparently. Checked out and ordered already! Good Luck to everyone else looks like its going to be easier this time around!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 27, 2021)

Emmsey said:


> Well that was easy from the waiting room straight into the front of the queue apparently. Checked out and ordered already! Good Luck to everyone else looks like its going to be easier this time around!



Congratulations! Mine was at 50 something, then quickly jumped down to 25 minutes. I should be purchasing soon.


----------



## Kate86 (Apr 27, 2021)

That was super quick! Went in the waiting room on both my laptop and my phone, phone wait was about 45 minutes but laptop was only 6 minutes. Ordered Tom Nook with music and Isabelle with phrases!


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 27, 2021)

I went for Tom Nook with animalise ... couldn't not so adorable! I contemplated Isabelle for a friends birthday but would be get one in store in summer instead. Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 27, 2021)

well, I guess I had to wait the longest here, but I got mine too!

I still want Wolfgang, though... ☹

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2021

Huh, I was just trying to see how long the wait is and when I clicked on "join waiting room", I was taken straight to purchasing. I can't tell if it's because it's still remembering me or if nobody's buying today.


----------



## Aaryana (Apr 27, 2021)

I just ordered Tom Nook and Isabelle, both with phrases. I joined the queue at 11:30ish and waited about 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 27, 2021)

I just checked and it’s instant through the wait list now


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 27, 2021)

I got my Isabelle! I'm really happy I got her.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 3, 2021)

They're back at it again tomorrow! This time at 4pm Central, with the waiting room opening at 3:30. Another chance for anyone who wasn't available last time!


----------



## Soigne (May 3, 2021)

the longer i think about it, the more i want the tom nook plush. i might try tomorrow if i've got nothing else going on.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 3, 2021)

Soigne said:


> the longer i think about it, the more i want the tom nook plush. i might try tomorrow if i've got nothing else going on.



Good luck!


----------



## meggiewes (May 3, 2021)

My Isabelle came in on Saturday and she is so cute! Just the right size to cuddle. Now I have to make her a heart sweater.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 3, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> My Isabelle came in on Saturday and she is so cute! Just the right size to cuddle. Now I have to make her a heart sweater.



I just checked and mine is still in Ohio and has no pending delivery date for some reason


----------



## meggiewes (May 3, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> I just checked and mine is still in Ohio and has no pending delivery date for some reason



Oh No! I hate it when packages take vacations. I hope it has shipped and they just didn't update the paperwork.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 3, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> Oh No! I hate it when packages take vacations. I hope it has shipped and they just didn't update the paperwork.



I hope so, too, but I'm not sure. I am shipping it to my post office and I don't ever have any problems with the "last mile" program when stuff is shipped UPS, but this is coming Fedex. Nobody's contacted me about address issues, though.


----------



## Soigne (May 3, 2021)

currently in the waiting room, my time for both my laptop and my phone were more than an hour so i've gone to just my phone. it just jumped to about 20 minutes, so hopefully i can snag a tom nook!


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 3, 2021)

Has there been mention that they're going to add more npc to the line-up?


----------



## Soigne (May 3, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Has there been mention that they're going to add more npc to the line-up?


there’s going to be an additional character this summer!

also i managed to get my tom nook today.


----------



## amylase (May 3, 2021)

Soooo I waited about 20 minutes in the waiting room.. and I just couldn’t say no to Tom Nook... seeing the pics and videos posted I just couldn’t say.. no... So I can’t wait for him to arrive!  

I must admit when I first saw the choices I was disappointed. But after seeing him I just really wanted him.

I chose for him to have the New Horizons song too


----------



## Kate86 (May 4, 2021)

My package had been in Dallas since Friday night, then spent 13 hours in Ft Worth from this morning until this afternoon, then departed Ft Worth and went… back to Dallas.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 5, 2021)

Kate86 said:


> My package had been in Dallas since Friday night, then spent 13 hours in Ft Worth from this morning until this afternoon, then departed Ft Worth and went… back to Dallas.



Wow, Fedex is a mess.

We can suffer together!


----------



## Soigne (May 5, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Wow, Fedex is a mess.
> 
> We can suffer together!


when did you order yours / has it moved from ohio? i just got a shipping notification for mine with a pending delivery date from...... ohio. now i'm a little nervous haha


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 5, 2021)

Soigne said:


> when did you order yours / has it moved from ohio? i just got a shipping notification for mine with a pending delivery date from...... ohio. now i'm a little nervous haha



Groveport, Ohio is where they're all being shipped from. I ordered mine last Tuesday. It's finally started moving and it's currently in Wyoming.


----------



## Kate86 (May 5, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Wow, Fedex is a mess.
> 
> We can suffer together!


Ok, I checked this morning and overnight it went to Santa Teresa, NM (I’m right next door in El Paso) and it’s on a truck for delivery! Should be in my hot little hands today!


----------



## Kate86 (May 5, 2021)

Well, my bears arrived! Isabelle is ok, but Tom Nook has a bear sticker on his forehead next to a half-inch hole. Email to Build-a-Bear has already been sent. 



Spoiler: Pic


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 5, 2021)

Kate86 said:


> Well, my bears arrived! Isabelle is ok, but Tom Nook has a bear sticker on his forehead next to a half-inch hole. Email to Build-a-Bear has already been sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they put that sticker on to hide the tear? I work in a warehouse and the amount of times I see people try to hide/push out things that are clearly damaged PO's me off. So many lazy workers. They'd hate it if happened to them.

I hope you're able to get things squared away!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 5, 2021)

Wow, it looks like they put that sticker on to note damage and it still got sent to you anyway! Hopefully it will be fixed promptly!


----------



## Kate86 (May 5, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Did they put that sticker on to hide the tear? I work in a warehouse and the amount of times I see people try to hide/push out things that are clearly damaged PO's me off. So many lazy workers. They'd hate it if happened to them.
> 
> I hope you're able to get things squared away!


In this case I think the sticker is meant to point out a quality issue that shouldn’t have been mailed out. I actually heard back from them already and the email said they’re sending me a new order right away and will send another email with a tracking number. I’m kind of shocked at how quickly they got back to me (and I didn’t even have to send the picture for proof).


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 5, 2021)

Just checked on my package and no update yet from Rawlins. I did a Maps search and Rawlins is at least 17 hours away from me (if not more depending on route), so at least another day, or more if it makes another stop at another distribution center along the way. Then it will probably stop in Seattle and get sent out on a truck the next day. And then recently, the few Fedex packages I have received have arrived super late in the day, so tack on another day for the post office to make it available for pick up. So I'm guessing I have anywhere between 3-4 days to wait, so I'll probably be able to get them Monday. Very excited to get them!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 8, 2021)

Just checked and there have been no additional scans since they were scanned in Troutdale, OR yesterday morning at 2:37. What a weird route for them to take.


----------



## amylase (May 8, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Just checked and there have been no additional scans since they were scanned in Troutdale, OR yesterday morning at 2:37. What a weird route for them to take.


I know I've been tracking mine as well and last time it was scanned was on May 6th. C'mon Nook I need you!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 8, 2021)

amylase said:


> I know I've been tracking mine as well and last time it was scanned was on May 6th. C'mon Nook I need you!



I hope you get an update soon!


----------



## Soigne (May 8, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Just checked and there have been no additional scans since they were scanned in Troutdale, OR yesterday morning at 2:37. What a weird route for them to take.


mine has been doing circles around me and the delivery date just keeps getting pushed. it's gone to three different states around me, which are actually farther away from where it was shipped from and from where i live. ):


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 8, 2021)

Soigne said:


> mine has been doing circles around me and the delivery date just keeps getting pushed. it's gone to three different states around me, which are actually farther away from where it was shipped from and from where i live. ):



Wow, I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you get your package soon.

FedEx is trash


----------



## watercolorwish (May 8, 2021)

really want specific villager ones but I know they’re just gonna do stitches or raymond or something. aka the fan favorites


----------



## justina (May 10, 2021)

I just got an email about winter outfits being available tomorrow! My parents gifted me an Isabelle from the Nintendo store yesterday! I love her. She doesn’t have the sound though so I’m hoping that I can eventually take her to the store and get the sound put in.


----------



## Aaryana (May 10, 2021)

Does anyone else think the new outfits will be available only in a bundle with the animals? I don’t want to have to buy 2 more $50 bundles just to get the winter outfits.


----------



## gaylittlekat (May 10, 2021)

Just ordered my Isabelle in the summer outfit like two days ago off of Nintendo's website. Lmao really wish I had waited cause I adore that sweater


----------



## BunburyBrianna (May 10, 2021)

Gahhh I love that they speak Animalese! I really don't need one and so I am trying to prevent myself from buying them just because they are cute....


----------



## Faux (May 10, 2021)

gaylittlekat said:


> Just ordered my Isabelle in the summer outfit like two days ago off of Nintendo's website. Lmao really wish I had waited cause I adore that sweater



Don't worry!  You can buy outfits separately on/at BaB, so once they're in the shops, you can just buy them to change out her outfits.  :]


----------



## Dracule (May 11, 2021)

I’m gonna try and get a winterwear Isabelle! I love her outfit during the autumn/winter months. Hnnghh.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 11, 2021)

I still don't have my first Bears, I'm not in any rush to get anymore shipments via FedEx 

I would have preferred their Winter outfits to begin with, but even if I could get just the outfits in store this summer, I'm sure they'll be overpriced.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 11, 2021)

I just checked and at 8:12, my wait time in the waiting room was only a minute, in case anyone wanted to get them but didn't want to wait.


----------



## Aaryana (May 11, 2021)

As I suspected, you can only get the winter outfits on the animals. Hope they release them separately in stores soon. I'm not paying $130 (bundles, tax, shipping) more dollars just for the 2 outfits. I don't even pay that for my own clothes.


----------



## meggiewes (May 11, 2021)

I am also hoping for the clothes to hit stores. I really want them to make the Nook Ink shirts separately. I just want one for my bear and The Child.


----------



## clownpapa (May 11, 2021)

Hoping they arrive in stores soon ;v;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 11, 2021)

i bought isabelle. i kind of also want tom nook i'm ngl but they are just too pricey!!


----------



## Soigne (May 11, 2021)

wish i had waited for the winter outfits as well for tom nook, but at this point i'd be willing to gnaw off my left arm for my first order ): seems to be stuck in missouri for the last four days


----------



## Aaryana (May 11, 2021)

Soigne said:


> wish i had waited for the winter outfits as well for tom nook, but at this point i'd be willing to gnaw off my left arm for my first order ): seems to be stuck in missouri for the last four days


My first order just arrived today after no updates since it shipped 6 days ago. It actually still hasn’t updated and says it’s in a fedex warehouse in Ohio.


----------



## amylase (May 11, 2021)

Yay after waiting over a week my Tom Nook has arrived! His fedex label still says he’s in west va and it was last updated on May 6th. Just gotta love fedex!


----------



## Moritz (May 11, 2021)

amylase said:


> Yay after waiting over a week my Tom Nook has arrived! His fedex label still says he’s in west va and it was last updated on May 6th. Just gotta love fedex!


It wasnt with them but I ordered a plush of tybalt on etsy and when the tracker said it was at customs, it showed up


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 11, 2021)

So my order that I made with my dad's info showed up today, but my order is still circling the area. And the funny thing is, this order left Ohio way after mine. I haven't looked at Tom and Isabelle yet, but right off the bat u noticed their "birth certificates" (or whatever they call them) were printed upside down  

Also, more FedEx woes, my shipment from Chewy came from a different warehouse (I guess) and while I've never had problems before, this order has been scanned three times in Troutdale OR and twice in Portland (they're like right next to each other). Not sure what's going on with FedEx


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 11, 2021)

So I got the ones with animalese and I am really wondering why. Now I'm wondering if I should get the Winter outfits with the theme song.


----------



## Moritz (May 11, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> So I got the ones with animalese and I am really wondering why. Now I'm wondering if I should get the Winter outfits with the theme song.


The winter outfits are so cute 
But don't doubt yourself. You weren't to know if they were to do that. And the other version is so cute too.
You got a great product and you can love it for years to come


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 11, 2021)

Moritz said:


> The winter outfits are so cute
> But don't doubt yourself. You weren't to know if they were to do that. And the other version is so cute too.
> You got a great product and you can love it for years to come



You should see my other BaBs 

I'm a violent sleeper


----------



## amylase (May 11, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> So I got the ones with animalese and I am really wondering why. Now I'm wondering if I should get the Winter outfits with the theme song.


I was also torn between animalese or the theme song. I ultimately chose the theme song b/c I really love it, but also when I first put New Horizons in last year.  The first thing that pops into my brain is the song.


----------



## Merielle (May 13, 2021)

Just wanted to let everyone here know that Nintendo is doing another Build-A-Bear sweepstakes, this time for Isabelle and Tom Nook in their winter outfits with music!  Same as before, it's 10 My Nintendo Platinum Points per entry, and up to three entries, with five winners chosen.
(Here's hoping I'll luck out this time around! )


----------



## Faux (May 14, 2021)

Offering advice again to everyone worrying about the outfits:
They will be releasing Tom and Isabelle _in store_ likely sometime in the middle of next month or July.
The only way anyone would be able to clothe them in their ' canon ' outfits _at all_ would be if the sold the outfits at the store.

You can get the outfits later.  They did this with the Pokemon collection and their outfits.  ( I have several of the Pokemon and don't like clothes on them so I got them all w/o any outfits in - store. )

Please don't overspend for clothing if that's your only concern.
But if you need further reassurance, you can probably contact BaB support to ask them about how to purchase the clothes separately.


----------



## amylase (May 27, 2021)

Did anyone see the pj set, bell bag and present from Build a Bear?! You can buy the items without buying a plush!


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 27, 2021)

amylase said:


> Did anyone see the pj set, bell bag and present from Build a Bear?! You can buy the items without buying a plush!


I wish I knew just how big the present and bell bag were, I think i would buy those and remove the string attachments just to have for plush decorations.


----------



## meggiewes (May 27, 2021)

amylase said:


> Did anyone see the pj set, bell bag and present from Build a Bear?! You can buy the items without buying a plush!



Those are so cute! I need at least two sleepers. One for my Grogou and one for my bear!


----------



## psiJordan (Jun 2, 2021)

I just saw that you can get free shipping (in the US at least) with code FREESHIP !
If you’ve been waiting to buy them yet, it might be a good time now


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 9, 2021)

The new character available tomorrow is K.K.

I was really hoping for an animal villager instead, there are already a lot of plushes of the NPC's


----------



## kayleee (Jun 9, 2021)

It’s funny they chose KK as the next character, considering he doesn’t even wear clothes lol


----------



## Flicky (Jun 9, 2021)

Weird. Aside from choosing K.K. Disco for the music (not a fan), it's only being released tomorrow in the US, apparently.

Oh well, I'll just keep holding out hope for a Blathers or a Celeste.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Jun 9, 2021)

Why K.K. Disco though?


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 9, 2021)

was just coming back to update this thread haha. i suppose it makes sense for them to choose KK since he's such a main character, but something about him just looks off - maybe it's just the fact he's positioned so sideways in the twitter picture


----------



## Moonlight. (Jun 9, 2021)

missed out on an opportunity to use k.k. bossa like in the movie lol


----------



## amylase (Jun 9, 2021)

I still feel like Tom Nook is the cutest one of all!


----------



## Faux (Jun 9, 2021)

Okay, so I can't figure out if he's sitting cross legged in the pic like in his stool, or if his right leg is just ... way badly posed?  Super weird.
Bit disappointed, but I guess it makes sense it's him.  He's another prominent NPC that's situated on the island with y'all now.

Also big meh about K.K. Disco, haha.
I'm sure it's someone's cuppa, but unfortunately not mine, really.

Stale Cupcakes or something would have been awesome to hug him and fall asleep to.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Jun 9, 2021)

Faux said:


> Okay, so I can't figure out if he's sitting cross legged in the pic like in his stool, or if his right leg is just ... way badly posed?  Super weird.
> Bit disappointed, but I guess it makes sense it's him.  He's another prominent NPC that's situated on the island with y'all now.
> 
> Also big meh about K.K. Disco, haha.
> ...



Omg, it looks like his leg is sewn to be permanently crossed.  If I'm right, it looks so bad  I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Faux (Jun 10, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Omg, it looks like his leg is sewn to be permanently crossed.  If I'm right, it looks so bad  I hope I'm wrong.



Probably late to this, but I got in a few seconds ago, and it's actually just really badly angled, his legs are straight and look perfectly fine!
Still not interested because I don't like the sound boxes, and would like a scent in him, so I'm waiting to hit the mall and grab them all, but still nice to know.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 19, 2021)

Build-A-Bear now has Winter Tom Nook! 





__





						Animal Crossing™: New Horizons Tom Nook - Winter | Build-A-Bear Workshop
					

Now you can find new ways to play with Tom Nook! He is ready for any adventure ahead thanks to his winter outfit included. This Tom Nook plush makes an adorable friend for Animal Crossing fans no matter the season!




					www.buildabear.com


----------

